

Ask HN: Should I form a new company, or sell a new product under the old? - DavidYoungblood

My company is developing a new product. We are trying to decide if we should sell it under the existing company directly or form a new company to sell it under. The two products are similar, but cater to vastly different markets.<p>What kinds of things do we need to consider to make an informed decision either way?
======
mrschwabe
This is a minor detail that can easily be addressed after the product has
traction.

Brand it on its own with no obvious links to your company. You should have
nothing to be concerned about other than maybe the customer sees your company
name on their credit card statement.

Later, if you really want to deal with the paperwork hassles of setting up a
new company, you can do so and simply sell the 'product assets' to the new
entity for $100 (or whatever mundane price you want to set - just for
bookkeeping purposes).

~~~
DavidYoungblood
it actually already has traction, so at what point does it make sense to
separate (if ever) ?

